# Pumpkin Pie, Scooter Pie, and Livingston



## SugarGlider (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll start with Livingston  Let me stress he isn't *mine* yet... the breeder is holding him for me because we aren't ready for the big guy yet. We went to pick up the Pie's today and I got to hang out with him a while  He'll be coming home in two or three weeks and is my 31st birthday gift!






















Here is Mr. Pumkin Pie 











And here is Mrs. Scooter Pie 












I hope you enjoy looking at our bunnies!!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 4, 2006)

Beautiful bunnies! I love Livingston, I bet you can't wait untill he is yours!


----------



## Haley (Aug 4, 2006)

Aww..Livingston is just too cute. And my heart just melts for the dutch bunnies! They look like my Basil. Just gorgeous!

Cant wait to see more!

-Haley


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Aug 5, 2006)

I agree livingston is gorgeous!! I really like his coat, the coloring is so pretty and the coloring on your two dutches is beautiful!! They are so cute!! Congratulations!!


----------



## SugarGlider (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the comments on Livingston  I can't wait to get him home!!!

And here are a couple more of the Pie's!











And this is just a fantastic shot I got of three of my gliders yesterday  (intact male gliders have bald spots on their heads)






Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## Nessa1487 (Aug 8, 2006)

Such sweet pets...^_^


----------



## SugarGlider (Aug 16, 2006)

I just wanted to post and tell you all I'm picking up Livingston on September 2nd!!! This is my 31st birthday !! :colors:

I'm so excited!

My camera batteries died and I'll be buying new on Friday and I'll post more pictures of the Pie's


----------



## Haley (Aug 17, 2006)

Yay..cant wait to see the little guy in his new home..we'll need lots of pics!

What a great bday present...you'll have to have a joint welcome home/bday party!


----------



## SugarGlider (Sep 2, 2006)

Livingston is home now  Here are some new pictures!!

Disaproving bunny in a travel cage...





Here he is in a perfectly normal doorway...





All of this stuff is normal size too (except him!) 











At least I won't forget what his tattoo says!





Show pose....






Thanks for looking 

(EDIT TO ADD: I made the pictures in the first few posts all smaller so the whole page would be easier to load up)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 2, 2006)

*SugarGlider wrote: *


> Disaproving bunny in a travel cage...


I wouldn't approve either if Ihad to sit in there. 

Rainbows!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 2, 2006)

He's gorgeous! I just saw my firstflemish at the county fair yesterday. It took a lot ofwillpower not to buy one!


----------



## Haley (Sep 2, 2006)

Whata beautiful bunny! I want a flemish! :kiss:

Although, I was just volunteering at a rabbit shelter today..they had afew beautiful flemmies and I realized...giant size bunny means giantsize poops! 

:shock2:

What are you housing this extremely large bunny in? NIC? Youre gonna need a big one! 

Congrats on your newest addition, and HappyBirthday~!!!:birthday: arty:

Haley and the boys :rabbithop:dutch:bunny19


----------



## aeposten (Sep 3, 2006)

Such a gorgeous boy!

How much does he weigh?

-Amy


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 3, 2006)

Yes, I'm curious too... how much DOES he weigh? And how old is he?


----------



## SugarGlider (Sep 3, 2006)

Right now he's being housed in the living room,lol. However he can't live in the living room because it'sour main living area and with 2 kids and 27 pets everyone has to share*family time* in that room. We are trying to finish his penoutside which is basicly a mini stall... it's 6.5 foot by 7 foot andI'm planning to build some platforms around the edges so he can climband have more living area. 

He'll then be brought in for family time when its his turn likeeveryone else. I'll spend time with him in his pen too 

As for his weight I'm not really sure. The breeder said hewas 13.5 but when I weighed me then held him and weighed me(OUCH! never wanted to see that number on the scale!) it wasonly 10.5 which doesn't seem right so maybe I figured it upwrong. My animal scale doesn't go that high so I'll have toget a baby scale or something.

Thanks for the comments everyone, I'm so happy with him I could burst!! 

PS: I have been put on a 6 month new pets ban, lol.When my mom and husband asked how many do we have now and I said 27 Irealized neither had actually sat down and done the math!! Sowe all agreed to not get anymore for six months  

hehehe Well, he just went into my bedroom and met a sugar glider andgot crabbed at and came running back out... too funny. I'llpost more pictures later today 

Edit to add : he is seven months old. He's going to get bigger.

Edit to add : Here is a picture from last night of my husband holding him


----------



## missyscove (Sep 4, 2006)

I just can't get over those ears!



Is that 27, like, actual pets. As in, no fish or somethingelse that lives in a gigantic community, lol. Because, well,wow, that's impressive.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 4, 2006)

He is gorgeous! Congratulations on your new fur kid!


----------



## SugarGlider (Sep 4, 2006)

lol No fish.

We have 5 cats, 2 dogs, 1 miniature donkey, 1 hedgehog, 1 rooster, 3rabbits, and 14 sugar gliders spread around 6 flight cages which takeup half of our bedroom. 

It's fairly insane actually but I love animals. I've not everadded up feeding costs though so I have no idea what they all cost tofeed each month. The sugar gliders definately cost the mostto care for.


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow he's totally gorgeous. I've been wanting aflemish too, which I may do when my outdoor bunny is no longer with usas I'd like for a flem to have an entire yard to itself.

I've never heard of a sugar glider before, is it a type of rodent like a possum or something?


----------



## missyscove (Sep 5, 2006)

That is definately alot of animals... I'm jealous.


----------



## SugarGlider (Sep 5, 2006)

Sugar gliders are small marsupials fromAustralia and New guinea. They are part of the possumfamily. They have 6 inch bodies with a 6 inch tail (give ortake a bit depending on the glider).

Here is a picture of one by my hand to see the size.







Being marsupials they give birth to small rice size babies that crawlup the belly into a pouch and form there. They are *in pouch*for 70 days then come *out of pouch* (are born) for 8 weeks where theystill nurse and rely on the parents for care.

In the picture the female has very small babies in pouch, thats why her belly area is a bit big


----------



## SugarGlider (Sep 15, 2006)

I took this one late last night of Livingstonwith my husband. I think he's getting bigger! Myhusband is 6'4" so he's a pretty big guy too


----------



## SugarGlider (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's more pics of Livingston  He's gotten very attached to my husband.


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Oct 8, 2006)

I love livingston!

He is so cute! congrats!


----------



## aeposten (Oct 8, 2006)

Livingston is such a beautiful bunny!

He's so big, do you use a plastic kiddy pool as a litter pan? hehe

-Amy


----------



## Michaela (Oct 8, 2006)

I really cannot get over how big he is!:shock:He's beautiful though, I love his colour

I'm really interested by your sugar gliders, before this I'd never evenheard of them:embarrassed:I think they're really cool!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 8, 2006)

What a sweetheart! :inlove:


----------



## SugarGlider (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone  

Livingston does not use a littter pan because he lives outside in a large pen.

As for sugar gliders, I love them


----------



## cheryl (Oct 8, 2006)

What a big beautiful boy Livingston is:inlove:



cheryl


----------



## Haley (Oct 9, 2006)

He is gorgeous! How is his runny nose?

Oh, and how are Mr. and Mrs. Pie?


----------



## SugarGlider (Oct 10, 2006)

We aren't sure whats going on with his runnynose so he's going to the vet tomorrow morning. We are takingour dog in to get spayed and Livvie is getting a check up.

Mr and Mrs Pie are just fine! I will get some new pictures of them soon  Thanks for asking Haley


----------



## Haley (Oct 10, 2006)

Poor Livingston :-(

Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 14, 2006)

Scooter Pie Today...


----------



## Haley (Nov 14, 2006)

Scooter Pie is just gorgeous! (and so is your daughter):wink

Very cute pics!:kiss:


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh my goodness, they're all so cute!!

That livingston is one big boy. So Cute!!!


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 18, 2006)

Here is Livingston tonight. We weresupposed to drop him off at the vets to be boarded tonight but I forgotthey closed 6:00... oops! He goes in the morning!


----------



## SugarGlider (Nov 18, 2006)




----------

